# Heads up - STVHD added to lineup!



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Good news to those in Scotland who want to watch World Cup in HD on ITV.

STV have stated that they are hoping to eventually have STVHD recognised as a seperate entity to ITVHD because of their programming content which 'caters for local taste' ( i.e. they don't want to show or pay for many ITV programmes like Doc Marten and The Bill).

I followed this story with great interest and was furious to read of what I consider the arrogance of the STV management and programmers. I certainly dont want to watch 'local programming' and prefer what is shown on ITV. Note, I don't watch that much of ITV which makes the loss of what I consider good even more galling.

It was argued that ITV viewers had the option to go for Freesat to get ITV content, but living in a conservation area, I am unable to use a satellite dish. I know it is possible to still watch ITV in SD using the AD channel and would love to have the HD variant also available to me.

The STV Director said he was aware of this anomaly but wasn't bothered by the potential loss of advertising revenue if viewers in Scotland using Virgin chose to do this. OK, if he isn't bothered, what barrier is there to ITV being shown in HD by Virgin?

I sincerely hope that STV get their wish and become a seperate channel with their own Sky EPG. Maybe then the rulebook will be rewritten and ITV will be allowed to broadcast to Scotland too.

Anyway, in the meantime, it's good news that STV pulled their finger out and got the HD service up and running in time for World Cup (which incidentally I have no interest whatsover in watching)!

Rant over...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

It is a shame we can't have a Tivo box to record it (or any other HD channel).

Except of course for those in privilidge Vigin cable areas.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

You can only dream and hope some day we will have a HD Tivo box in Non-Virgin areas...


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Automan said:


> It is a shame we can't have a Tivo box to record it (or any other HD channel).
> 
> Except of course for those in privilidge Vigin cable areas.


I couldn't agree more! Will the new Virgin/Tivo allow the same amount of 'dabbling' that the S1 has allowed us I wonder?

In the meantime, you could take advantage of the 'analogue loophole' and use component to Hauppauge PVR, assuming of course you have Virgin+


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Automan said:


> It is a shame we can't have a Tivo box to record it (or any other HD channel).
> 
> Except of course for those in privilidge Vigin cable areas.


They haven't got it yet!!!!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

..and it won't be here before the world cup either !


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats why I have supplemented my Pace HD box which only received BBC HD with a Humax box so I can record the games & watch them at my leisure. It is such a pain to have to work this month every 4 years!!

Martin


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Grrr... Northern Ireland is now the only region that won't get HD on ITV for the World Cup.

Annoyingly, I have one of the new Sony TVs with a built-in Freeview HD tuner, but NI is last on that too - not until 2012!


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

That's a bummer!

Out of interest, I wonder if the England goal yesterday was also 'replaced' with an advertising break mistake on STV-HD. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/10302816.stm


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

warrenrb said:


> Grrr... Northern Ireland is now the only region that won't get HD on ITV for the World Cup.
> 
> Annoyingly, I have one of the new Sony TVs with a built-in Freeview HD tuner, but NI is last on that too - not until 2012!


?????????

There are plenty of regions that don't have the Freeview HD option, but are you saying UTV viewers with a Sky HD box can't view channel 178?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

That's correct - we get "channel unavailable"

We can get it via the old add manual channel trick but it's a pain to change to it and there's no EPG so it can't be recorded.


----------

